# Vistana Villages - Amelia Section Tour Update, Best Developer Deal, Feedback Welcomed



## ackerdl (Feb 16, 2007)

Everyone:

A few days ago many of you gave me some great advice before by tour here at Vistana Villages.  I thought I would return the favor and summarize what I learned on the tour on Valentine's Day 2/14/07, including where the pricing currently stands for what I was looking at.

Sales Pressure:  None --- absolutely none.  Awesome salesperson who made it clear from the beginning that there would be no pressure, no haggling.  He kept his promises.  Extremely knowledgeable, listened well and tried to craft the best package that we would be interested in.  His name is Mark Henes and I proudly pass his name along in the hope that he can help someone here (hopefully his supervisor is looking here, too).  I have his contact information for anyone who would like it.  He represented his company very well and was interested in developing us as "long term clients" of their company.  He's one of their Senior representatives -- has worked for Starwood for 7 years and is an owner himself.  Very knowledgeable and helpful.  Interestingly enough, he shared that he is compensated not on sales volume but on owner satisfaction --- refreshing!  I'm not sure if this is true or not for the other sales reps who sell to the "first time" lookers (not those on second looks such as ourselves).  

Mandatory vs. Voluntary:  Our salesperson confirmed that the Amelia phase is Voluntary (vs. Mandatory).  I'd be interested in the opinions on this board as to why this decision was made by Starwood as well as thoughts on whether this raises or lowers the value of the purchase.  If I understand it correctly, people could not buy an Amelia resale and use it anywhere but here in the Starwood system with Staroptions.  Of course, they could deposit and trade it thru Interval.  He did not confirm or deny that Starwood was getting away from doing Mandatories. 

Progress and features: First, they are well in progress on the construction of the Amelia Phase (their new phase after Key West).  3 buildings are up, and a lot of ground is broken for several more (failed to ask how many total will be built).  We toured a 2BR Lockoff.  Very nice, very plush!  The Amelia phase appears very similar to the quality and the design of the Key West phase with some noted upgrades.  The televisions in the Amelia phase are all flat screen.  Also, I noticed that the second bathtub is also a whirlpool tub.  (This is not the case in the 2BR Keys units we are staying in -- not sure about 2BR Lockoff Keys units).  They also did a few things with arches and curves on the walls that are very nice.  Furniture and color are also similar with a few cosmetic upgrades on the furniture.  Same great looking granite countertops.  Curtains seem to be a bit higher quality (or maybe we just liked them better).  Color scheme is generally yellow (walls) tan / brown (furniture and carpets) and burgundy (accents) vs. a little more green on the accents and carpets in Key West.  The Key West buildings are cosmetically different on the outside (more white / cream colored with metal roofs) vs. the new Amelia phase, which appears more cosmetically similar on the outside to the bulk of the older phases of the Vistana Villages.  We perceived high quality throughout the new units.

The tale of the tape: 2BR Amelia Lockoff measures at a whopping 1,588 square feet (1,004 + 584) vs the plain 2BR non-lockoff (1,102).  For comparison, the Key Wests are:  2BR lockoff 1,486 (945 + 541), 2BR 1,126.  The Bellas are:  2BR Lockoff 1400 (900 + 500), 2BR 1,080.  The comment was made by the sales person that the pool / water features in Amelia will be superior to the others on-site and will include a waterpark (not sure what that means --- maybe water slides(s)?).

The pricing and my best deal: Current 2BR Lockoff pricing for the High Season (not Platinum) is $24,900 for 81,000 Staroptions and 33,000 Starpoints annually.  $1,126 annual maintenance fee + taxes (maintenance fee alone is $950.75).  Because we are on an Explorer package (we toured the Vistana Villages about 16 months ago) we were entitled to the old pricing at that time:  $20,900.  In addition, we received a $1,495 discount for the price we paid for our Explorer package (which included 7 nights at Vistana Villages + a rent-a-car).  With those credits + a $545 debit for closing costs, our bottom line came out to $19,950.  The Starpoints "gift" available was 120,000 Starpoints + 12,000 Starpoints for both my wife and for me for opening up a Starwood Amex card.  We signed the contract, knowing that we can rescind it in 10 days.  The discount and the Starpoints gift was interesting enough to consider.  I also wanted to get hold of all of the Starwood literature and "legalese" in the case that I buy resale (which is most likely).

Feedback needed: As I am looking at this, the Starpoints gift used wisely equals approximately 2 nice 1-week European vacation stays at some category 4 or 5 hotels that would normally be cost-prohibitive due to the currency exchange rates ($300 - $600 per night).  Although tempting, I'm not sure that the $9,950 difference vs. my original target price for a Vistana Villages mandatory resale of 81,000 Staroptions is worth it.  Would we really pay our own $ to stay in Europe for 2 weeks at $300 - $600 per night ..... ?   

Any further advice?

Requalification: Oh, he did confirm after checking that a voluntary resale could be qualified with a developer week.  He was not able to put this in writing at the time (partially our fault for being in a hurry), and I let him know that this would be a contingency on us not rescinding the deal (he is working on the language now).  Interestingly enough, he thought that it could go the other way --- that if I bought this week that I could also qualify a voluntary resale week in the near future.  I expressed my surprise and also asked him to get that in writing.  If this pans out, I will surely share with the board.

Where my mind is now:  Rescind and start looking for an 81,000 point+ mandatory resale week, unless he comes thru with any surprises that allow for this purchase + the qualification of a voluntary resale in the near future.      

Thoughts? 

Dave


----------



## msweaver (Feb 16, 2007)

Dave,

I would personally not purchase a "volunteer" SVN week, especially from the developer.  As much as Starwood likes to tout how much they protect owners' "resale value", the very fact that this new section of the resort is voluntary is an indication of where Starwood's true intention lies.  They don't give a %#$%* about owners' resale value!  What concerns them most is that people are buying mandatory VV units on the resale market and getting into SVN on the cheap.

What concerns me more is the long term value of the SVN system to members at VV and other SVN resorts.  Opportunity to use StarOptions at other Starwood resorts is predicated on available units being released by owners who are part of the SVN.  As resales occur (and they will), voluntary resorts will lose SVN weeks and the number of available weeks for other SVN owners will go down.  Making it more difficult to "trade" into those resort.

Unfortunately, the decision for VV Amelia to be a voluntary resort is motivated by simply one thing: increased sales profit by Starwood.

I have been considering purchasing a VV unit for some time, but I would definitely opt for a mandatory week in the older section of VV.

Best of luck,
MW


----------



## Transit (Feb 16, 2007)

ackerdl said:
			
		

> he thought that it could go the other way --- that if I bought this week that I could also qualify a voluntary resale week in the near future.  I expressed my surprise and also asked him to get that in writing.  If this pans out, I will surely share


If this does pan out thats great!
Congrats on your purchase


----------



## duke (Feb 16, 2007)

Dave:
You wrote a very nice report but you seem to not have read what others have written in other posts before and in detailed response to your specific question before you attended the presentation.

1 - You need to buy the resale before you make the developer purchase and you need to get 4 documents in writing regarding that resale before signing the contract for the developer purchase.  Don't believe what some nice salesperson says.  SVO will not honor it.

2 - You can purchase a Key West MANDATORY developer for same price and incentive as the Amelia VOLUNTARY.  MANDATORY is much better.

Congrats on your decision to purchase a timeshare but you can do much better.  You should start over.
Duke


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 16, 2007)

duke said:


> Dave:
> You wrote a very nice report but you seem to not have read what others have written in other posts before and in detailed response to your specific question before you attended the presentation.
> 
> 1 - You need to buy the resale before you make the developer purchase and you need to get 4 documents in writing regarding that resale before signing the contract for the developer purchase.  Don't believe what some nice salesperson says.  SVO will not honor it.
> ...




I couldn't agree more. 

There is no reason to buy at a voluntary phase of a resort when you can buy resale at the mandatory phase of the same resort. If you just had to own at a brand new voluntary resort (like princeville) then I can understand buying voluntary from the developer. Or if you had a voluntary resale you are trying to requalify, but they I'd buy in the mandatory section of the resort. The big difference is in what you'll be able to get when you sell the unit. There may be a $5000 -$10,000 dollar difference in the price when you go to sell.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2007)

I am not convinced that Sheraton/Starwood/Westin cares to maintain their older properties.  Proof of that is their recent slip to Silver Crown with RCI.  Our experience was not great last visit, January of 2004.  That does not bode well for the future of any of their properties, if you ask me.

Buying from the developer is just plain crazy.  I don't get Staroptions and would love a better explanation of them, but if you can get Staroptions with a "mandatory" resale, then you should do just that.

If the Amelia section is so appealing, I guarantee that as an owner, you would get that section, no matter where you buy, over an exchanger like me.  

I want to point out again, as I do all the time, Orlando is SO EASY to get into via the cheapest exchange weeks.  We can get Vistana Villages with our week that has $504 maintenance fees through II, anytime we want.  I saw list this morning that literally had almost every week listed from mid-April through next year, choose your check-in day of the week!  

Those Staroptions sound like a great benefit and the internal trading with II for other Westin resorts would be another great reason to buy through Starwood, but I don't know much about the points.  Can you explain how they work, what it costs to use them and the best way to take advantage of them?


----------



## Transit (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't see where the OP states he bought Amelia section I'm assuming he bought in the Keys section and is just relaying tour info on the Amelia section


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 16, 2007)

Why would anyone who knows about mandatory vs voluntary buy in the Amelia phase? 

If you wanted to buy from the developer at VV, wouldn't you just buy in the mandatory Key west phase and greatly increase the resale value of your TS?  I can't think of a single reason to buy in the Amelia phase.


----------



## armlem2 (Feb 16, 2007)

I too think it is crazy to buy from the developer. I paid $ 6500 for VV 81000 staroptions this year.  The reason to buy staroptions is to get into Harborside and the Westins since they hardly ever show in II.  I never saw more than one with two Marriotts I use to own.  I bought VV solely for the chance of getting into the beautiful  Starwood resorts. As a voluntary  I bought 
Sheratons Plantation Beach for 3000 because it had no staroptions it was much cheaper. I was going to requalify it for the 81000 staroptions with a very cheap silver week when I ran across the VV for 6500, bought it and sold the SBP.  If you want to requalify 81 or 148,100 staroptons buy those at a voluntary resort and find a cheap off season to buy from the developer, maybe an EOY.  Save your money for the plane fares As others have said Orlando is easy to get into,  VV is suppose to have 1500-1800 when built out and there are 8 Marriotts there.  Easy to get a nice resort there.  JMHO  GL.

PS I got real lucky and got Harborside 6/30-7/6 on my first try this year.  I will probably never go to VV.


----------



## RoverJohn (Feb 17, 2007)

Does Starwood still have in their inventory and sell Developer Units that are Mandatory, not Voluntary? Are the prices comparable to Voluntary Developer units like Amelia or are they much higher? And what is the price for a EOY Mandatory Developer unit?

John


----------



## armlem2 (Feb 17, 2007)

I would think they still have mandatory but why buy a mandatory unit from them when you can buy one on ebay or another resale site for considerably less. There is no benefit other than to trade your week in for starpoints which most people on this site don't think is a good value.


----------



## RoverJohn (Feb 17, 2007)

Actually, this is a rather sheepish admission that I bought an Amelia week. Yes, the points were important, the Explorer refund helped, but most important was the ability to re-qualify a unit that I had purchased on eBay last year. I was amazed at the options available to me on re-qualification. Now I am having misgivings - if Amelia is Voluntary, my newly purchased week loses great value in any potential sale in the future. I purchased primarily for the options, not the resort itself as I will probably never use it. I wanted into the Starwood system. Unfortunately, I was away from a computer and I did not know (and was not informed by the sales agent) that Amelia is a Voluntary resort, not Mandatory like all other Vistana Village units. Being 61, I want to make sure everything will transfer to my daughter. Do SVN/Options and points and all the other benefits of ownership, including Elite Status, pass to a family member, or are they extinguished at transfer. I am now considering rescinding the sale and maybe re-buying a Mandatory Unit later, possibly an EOY. I'd appreciate any help, either posted or emailed. Bargaining positions would be helpful. I still have 6 days to rescind.

John


----------



## oneohana (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi John,

As of a couple of weeks ago there were a few Kierland EOY left. I was told by a rep from *wood that SVN options and points could be passed down to family members. However, I haven't seen it in writing anywhere. It may be a few years til we find out from someone what the limitations are.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 17, 2007)

When we purchased directly from Starwood, we were told that the deed could be passed to our children. Since it would not be a resale or anything like that, your children would have the deed and the Staroptions and ability to trade for Starpoints every other use year. That is my understanding.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Feb 18, 2007)

*passing it on*

we have three starwood timeshares and have three kids. if i give one to each one individually they will not have the elite status. i was told to make up a trust for us so the 3 shares and elite status will go to each of my children. everything will be under the trust and they keep all the benefits that we have now. if and when i go to 5* the platinum staus would also go under the trust so all the kids can enjoy that also.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 18, 2007)

RoverJohn said:


> ..... I still have 6 days to rescind...


My general rule is -- *When in doubt, rescind!*


----------



## nodge (Feb 18, 2007)

RoverJohn said:


> I want to make sure everything will transfer to my daughter. Do SVN/Options and points and all the other benefits of ownership, including Elite Status, pass to a family member, or are they extinguished at transfer. I am now considering rescinding the sale and maybe re-buying a Mandatory Unit later, possibly an EOY. I'd appreciate any help, either posted or emailed. Bargaining positions would be helpful. I still have 6 days to rescind. John




Hi RoverJohn,

The info you are seeking is buried in the bail of hay of legal documents Starwood gave you when you purchased.  Each issue (StarPoints, StarOptions, Elite Status) is probably covered in a separate legal document.  

My Westin Kierland (an SVN Mandatory Resort) purchase paperwork included the following documents that attempt to explain what happens when I attempt to transfer my ownership interests to my children:

STARPOINT (SPG hotel point) BENEFITS 

“Starpoints Disclosure Statement – Non-Florida Projects” (VR!DA151 (Rev. 2-28-06))

General Terms and Conditions – Paragraph 1

“… With respect to the Resort, only Owners of Vacation Ownership Interests in the Resort who acquire their Vacation Ownership Interest directly from the Seller of the Resort or from resales brokered by an authorized resale company, a subsidiary or affiliated company of such seller, or transferees of such Owners by will or intestate succession, or present or future children of such Owners who have otherwise succeeded to their parents’ interest (collectively, “Eligible Owners”) are eligible to participate in the Starpoints Conversion Program.”

SVN ELITE BENEFITS

“Starwood Vacation Network Elite Level Enrollment Form” (VO!DA045 (Rev. 7-11-05))

Paragraph 6

“I understand that only authorized SVN Resorts may offer or enroll SVN Members into SVN Elite.  SVO Interests purchased through an unauthorized third party broker or on the resale market do not qualify for SVN Elite Membership.  I understand that my SVN Elite Membership and related benefits are not transferable.”


STAROPTION (Internal SVN trading currency) BENEFITS

Since the Westin Kierland is a mandatory resort (meaning all StarOptions transfer to the new owner, even a resale purchaser), the issue of what happens to the StarOptions when transferring my interest to a child is moot for Kierland, but NOT moot for voluntary resorts such as Vistana Villages Amelia phase.  

These documents suggest that I can transfer the SPG (hotel points) benefits to my children, but I can’t transfer my elite status to them (unless of course one interprets the SVN elite paperwork to conclude that I’m not actually “transferring” my interests to them, because my children are already “eligible owners” as defined by the “General Terms and Conditions” of the “Starpoints Disclosure Statement.")  (Thanks SVN for putting out such crappy legal docs).

Your purchase documents control your situation and only you have access to them right now.  If they appear confusing to you, I suggest having an attorney review them with you BEFORE your rescission period ends.

Do not trust or believe anything a salesman tells you.  If what you want isn’t clearly in your purchase documents, it doesn’t exist, no matter what anyone at Starwood tells you.  You expressly agreed to this limitation in your purchase document.  For example, paragraph 5(d) of my Kierland purchase document says “[y]ou understand and acknowledge that no salesperson, broker or other person has any authority whatsoever to make any representation, agreement or warranty, express or implied, for US, except those expressly set forth in writing in this Agreement and the documents named in Paragraph 4.”

If you are remotely in doubt about these issues, RESCIND NOW before it’s too late!

Also, since Starwood is still selling Vistana Villages Key West Phase (a mandatory resort), and it is essentially priced the same as Vistana Villages Amelia Phase (a voluntary resort), and both resorts are located at the exact same place, why would you ever, ever, ever in a hundred million years ever make a developer purchase of the Amelia phase (especially since you are only using it to requalify a prior resale and you do not intend to ever actually stay in the Amelia Phase)?

Even if the whole children can inherent SVN status thing issue works out for you,  I would still RECIND NOW and at least redo the requal deal with a Key West phase developer purchase.

Good Luck
--nodge


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 18, 2007)

RoverJohn said:


> Actually, this is a rather sheepish admission that I bought an Amelia week. Yes, the points were important, the Explorer refund helped, but most important was the ability to re-qualify a unit that I had purchased on eBay last year. I was amazed at the options available to me on re-qualification. Now I am having misgivings - if Amelia is Voluntary, my newly purchased week loses great value in any potential sale in the future. I purchased primarily for the options, not the resort itself as I will probably never use it. I wanted into the Starwood system. Unfortunately, I was away from a computer and I did not know (and was not informed by the sales agent) that Amelia is a Voluntary resort, not Mandatory like all other Vistana Village units. Being 61, I want to make sure everything will transfer to my daughter. Do SVN/Options and points and all the other benefits of ownership, including Elite Status, pass to a family member, or are they extinguished at transfer. I am now considering rescinding the sale and maybe re-buying a Mandatory Unit later, possibly an EOY. I'd appreciate any help, either posted or emailed. Bargaining positions would be helpful. I still have 6 days to rescind.
> 
> John



Rescind and Research.
Do not let the TS salesman tell you anything about this being a 1-time offer - won't be true.
Consider Kierland resale.

On a side-note - 78F in Burlingame yesterday!  We were at the Apple Store and had lunch outside across the street at the Crepes place - in February no less - incredible.


----------



## armlem2 (Feb 18, 2007)

John why not rescind and be on the safe side.  You know you can buy at a mandatory and requalify what you want. You or family members will get a higher resale value in the future should/when you/they decide to sell.  Also now you know you can use buy an EOY and requalify your unit saving yourself a ton of money.  These are things your sales rep didn't tell you so you owe him/her nothing.  Save yourself thousands and use it for plane fare.


----------



## RoverJohn (Feb 18, 2007)

To all who gave advice, thank you. and such sound advice!!!!!!!!!!  I will recind tomorrow, even if I have to lose my Explorer refund. I will then do more research and possibly seek out an EOY at a Mandatory resort to requalify my Desert Oasis week. I may change my Desert Oasis ownership to include my daughter.  

Thank You again - John


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 20, 2007)

John,

The only reason I can think of to buy a voluntary from Starwood is if you must own at that resort. Princeville and Cancun come to mind. But VV has both voluntary and mandatory phases. If you don't want to lose your explore discount, just ask starwood to sell you a unit in the mandatory phase.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 20, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> John,
> 
> The only reason I can think of to buy a voluntary from Starwood is if you must own at that resort. Princeville and Cancun come to mind. But VV has both voluntary and mandatory phases. If you don't want to lose your explore discount, just ask starwood to sell you a unit in the mandatory phase.



True, but aren't all the new resorts Mandatory now?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 20, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> True, but aren't all the new resorts Mandatory now?


Not 100% sure - but from what I have read and heard - new resorts will be Voluntary - not Mandatory.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 21, 2007)

I just don't get the fact that so many buy in Orlando. II's Getaways offer 1/2 bed units almost every week for $350-550. I'd rather pay when I want to go this way rather than own in Orlando with higher maintenance.

Of course, buying at a SVN mandatory property makes sense regardless of location if the price is right. Though even using those StarOptions to go to Orlando might be a waste of money, in my opinion, since you'd get more value from them using them elsewhere. Just my $0.02...


----------



## Transit (Feb 21, 2007)

Ken555 said:


> I just don't get the fact that so many buy in Orlando. II's Getaways offer 1/2 bed units almost every week for $350-550. I'd rather pay when I want to go this way rather than own in Orlando with higher maintenance.
> 
> Of course, buying at a SVN mandatory property makes sense regardless of location if the price is right. Though even using those StarOptions to go to Orlando might be a waste of money, in my opinion, since you'd get more value from them using them elsewhere. Just my $0.02...


True there are many TS's in Orlando. To get the the most requested weeks at any of the *top* resorts is still not easy.We go there 2 or three times a year its driving distance.your correct in that SOs can be used at better  resorts in SVO. Having the choice is why people buy.


----------



## Courts (Feb 21, 2007)

RoverJohn said:


> To all who gave advice, thank you. and such sound advice!!!!!!!!!!  I will recind tomorrow, *even if I have to lose my Explorer refund*. I will then do more research and possibly seek out an EOY at a Mandatory resort to requalify my Desert Oasis week. I may change my Desert Oasis ownership to include my daughter.
> 
> Thank You again - John



I recinded last year and did not lose my explorer pkg. They just wanted me to return all the documents in my possession. 

I instead kept the explorer pkg and purchased a week I really wanted (close to home, a week I will use more often) along with qualifying a resale from a year earlier into SVO.


----------



## duke (Feb 22, 2007)

Courts said:


> I instead kept the explorer pkg and purchased a week I really wanted (close to home, a week I will use more often) along with qualifying a resale from a year earlier into SVO.




Please explain your requalifing experience and what documents you signed and the process?


----------



## RoverJohn (Feb 25, 2007)

Earlier in this thread, I wrote that I had purchased an Amelia unit to requalify into SVN my already-owned unit. I was questioning the soundness of my purchase and wrote about possibly rescinding my purchase. After some time and thought, several sleep-disturbed nights, and some very helpful private messages, I rescinded. I learned a lot, and read even more. I certainly know now that “get it in writing” is always the appropriate approach. Someday, after I calm down and relax, I may write of my travails. It was truly an experience and certainly not a good one. Thanks to everyone who wrote me or posted advice.

John


----------



## saluki (Feb 26, 2007)

RoverJohn-

I would love to hear the recap of your experience. I'm sure it would be enlightening for all of us.

(Glad your ordeal is over).


----------



## Vinter101 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Thanks For The Vistana Information!*

I considered myself somewhat of an experienced person when it comes to real estate investment.  Timeshares - well that, I found out, is an area that I was totally ignorant in.  However, these postings have been a real eye-opener!  
My wife and I recently purchased a 2 bedroom unit in the Vistana Resort Orlando (Falls) from the original owners and got quite a good deal.  Primo week (#25) and unit locked in.  We recently visited the resort to check out our new purchase and agreed to attend the sales presentation to get the "discount" tickets to DisneyWorld, Epcot, etc.  BTW - we found out on the last day we were there, when we visited the WalMart (located about 2 mi from the resort) that we could have received the same, if not better, discount prices than what we got by sitting through the presentation.  Also check the Web for discount tickets.  
When we informed our slick salesperson at the end of the 1.5 hour presentation that we were really not interested, we were then visited by the sales manager who proposed the following "deal" for the Amelia project - supposidly they are now selling for $27,000 but pre-construction price is $24,000 plus they would give us $7,500 for the unit (which is what the orig owners paid for it - NOT even close to what we paid - We got it for MUCH less).  Sounded like a great deal.  HOWEVER, a word to the wise (acutally a couple) - ASK about the recission period - they conveniently forget to mention this AND ask about what plan you are on (gold or platinum).  DON'T let all the "points" offered go to your head either.  Remember there is a difference between hotel points and resort points.  II member ship for life sounds good but it is only good for this resort and dependent on what week Sheraton assigns you.  After we got home I looked and saw that we were in the Gold plan which is limited to 17 weeks and if you have school age children or grandchildren, not at all conducive to their vacation times.  Our supposed top salesperson did not explain the difference between gold and platinum seasons and did not expalin the difference between voluntary and mandatory resorts (thanks for the info on that!).  When we got home we called the Sheraton Customer care line and received more pertinent information from them than during our 2+ hours with the salesperson.  Bottim line - we are going to rescind and keep our 2 bedroom (not a lock-out, older, but clean and close to all attractions) unit that is locked in to Week 25 and I can deposit it with II or any other without hassle. 
Thank all of you on the TUB BBS for your invaluable input and valuation. 
We currently own a Marriott timeshare at Ko Olina (Oahu) and found that experience absolutely delightful.  Anyone interested in finding out more let me know.  Our rep was totally low key, knowledgeable and professional.  Plus we have the Platinum season!   
One last thing - we also recently received an "invitation" to visit the Princeville Resort on Kaua'i - the 5 night deal.  Does anyone have any positive/negative thoughts on this?  And, since we are rescinding on the Orlando deal will this disqualify us from taking advantage of this deal?  
Thanks again to everyone!!


----------



## BigDog4All (Jun 19, 2007)

Can anyone explain the meaining of this statement I found on a TS Ebay ad.

*Floating Prime Red Weeks 1-52 or 81,000 StarOptions*

Here is the link.......
 link to Ebay sale 
Does this TS sound like it's in the *Mandatory* section?

Thanks....


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2007)

BigDog4All said:


> Can anyone explain the meaining of this statement I found on a TS Ebay ad.
> 
> *Floating Prime Red Weeks 1-52 or 81,000 StarOptions*
> 
> ...



Your link doesn't work, but remember that a lot of owners make mistakes in their Ads.  The best thing to do is to ask them what their deeded unit is and then check back with Tuggers to see if it is mandatory.


----------



## calgarygary (Jun 20, 2007)

I believe that BigDog4all was trying to post this link  link to Ebay sale   As DeniseM mentioned, contact the seller to find out the unit # that is being listed and then verify which part of VV the unit is in.  As there are both mandatory and voluntary units at VV, take nothing for granted.


----------



## Stefa (Jun 20, 2007)

calgarygary said:


> I believe that BigDog4all was trying to post this link  ebay link   As DeniseM mentioned, contact the seller to find out the unit # that is being listed and then verify which part of VV the unit is in.  As there are both mandatory and voluntary units at VV, take nothing for granted.




This seler does a lot of business on ebay.  My understanding is he gets his inventory from one of the "postcard" comapnies.  He doesn't know that much about many of the resorts he sells.  My guess is this is one of the mandatory sections because it is highly unlikely someone who just bought Amelia would be so desperate to sell so soon, but definitely follow up by getting the unit#.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 20, 2007)

BigDog4All said:


> Can anyone explain the meaining of this statement I found on a TS Ebay ad.
> 
> *Floating Prime Red Weeks 1-52 or 81,000 StarOptions*
> 
> ...



Starwood has been selling in the voluntary amelia section for only a short time. So, it is very likely this is a TS in the Mandatory section of VV. But it is alway best to check.

There is something wrong with the statement 1-52 floating since all units in VV are subject to seasons. The point total would indicate it is a peak season week in a non lock off unit *or *off peak season in a 2 bed lockoff  *but no season at VV is 1-52.*  This doesn't mean you can't use the TS 1-52. During peak season 81K options gets you a 2 bed unit. During off peak season 81K options get you a 2 bd lock-off unit. ( the lockoff would let you split the unit into 2 seperate units and trade or rent them seperately.)


----------



## grgs (Jun 20, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> There is something wrong with the statement 1-52 floating since all units in VV are subject to seasons.



I would guess they copied this ad from another and forgot to change the 1-52 float statement.   You could just ask them to double-check on whether this is prime or high season and which section it's in.

Gloiran


----------

